# Bill Rake Simple sawmill plans??



## Kegonsa (Jul 28, 2013)

So it appears that Bill Rakes website no longer works. I am interested in making a sawmill and have spent the past week trying to find plans. I like the build pictures I have seen of Bill Rake but am unable to find anywhere that I can download. If anyone has a link where I can download or purchase them I would appreciate it.

Thank you

Tim


----------



## Kegonsa (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry for the unnecessary post, found out this thread has the plans posted on 5-29-2013
http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/156857-10.htm


----------



## kimosawboy (Jul 28, 2013)

This page has Bill Rake's Email that might be of use to you.

Homemade Band Sawmill Plans


----------

